# Best wrist guards?



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

So after I broke my wrist on Tuesday I now will be riding with wrist guards. What's the best guards out there?


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here (below) are quite a few threads from the past 2 years. There are quite a bit more if you search but these are the longest discussions.

I read them all recently when making the same choice myself. I am using Burton RED now, not sure they are the best but they are cheap and comfy. There were some super expensive "medically designed" ones in one of these threads, but they are probably hard to find in retail stores, which was another nice thing about the RED, easy to pick up locally.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/12557-sprained-my-wrist-again-need-wrist.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/12930-wrist-guard-gloves-riding-wrist-guards.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/25678-wrist-guards-need-suggestions.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/17786-wearing-wrist-guards.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/30636-wrist-guard-suggestion.html


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I used some RED ones initially, then got the Flexmeters, which I'm sure are in the threads posted. They are FANTASTIC and I would recommend them to anyone. The website they're sold on seems a bit sketchy but it's totally legit.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

i use pro tec wrist guard... they provide lots of support!


----------

